# HELP - leg size vs. top size



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

Ok, I know someone knows the answer to this and I would greatly appreciate it if they would share it with me. In real life I am making an occasional table with a five (5") inch thick top (had to have room for a three inch drawer). The dimensions are 5"thick by 26" W by 26" L. The top of the top is 30 inches from the floor. I had all the parts cut and dry fitted when "Quality Control" (aka - my wife) pointed out that the legs were too skinny for the top (legs were 1.5" square). I believe that she was correct. Which brings us to the question (finally!) - *What is the formula for determining the **circumference of the legs in relation to the thickness of the top? *


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*table legs are like women's legs....*

Some are "fat" some are "skinny" it really has little to to with "what's on top" if you know what I mean.

My preference is not skinny, which will look fragile. Fat is better than skinny. Some of this decision depends on the anchoring hardware or joinery at the corners. 


Fat legs:









medium legs:









about as skinny as I would go:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That is very unusual specifications. The size of the table would call for legs roughly 2"x2" however the 5" thick for the top would make it pretty top heavy so I would need probably use 3"x3" legs like a butcher block table.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think the formula is "whatever the wife approves". Beyond that, i dont think theres any set formula. Personally, i think that its just a case by case basis, this table is this thick legs, but this one is this thick.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> I think the formula is "whatever the wife approves". Beyond that, i dont think theres any set formula. Personally, i think that its just a case by case basis, this table is this thick legs, but this one is this thick.


You said it correctly.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would say there are two determining factors, what pleases "Quality Control" and what other pieces are in the room. 
"Quality Control" here will mix and match as long as it falls under the guide lines of some Irish guy called Fen Sway.:laughing:


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Try using the golden ratio. You will get many interesting responses by doing a Web search for using the golden ratio in furniture design.


----------



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

CTW said:


> Try using the golden ratio. You will get many interesting responses by doing a Web search for using the golden ratio in furniture design.


Tried that, but 1.618 times 2inch sq legs equals 3.2 inches which is just a tiny bit bigger than the drawer. I cant resize the drawer so the top has to stay 5" thick. 
However, in the end I did store away the 1.5" legs and put 2" legs on and it does look good this way... Balanced. "Much Better" according to Quality Control. As info, this is an Occasional Table used as a chess/card table.
Thanks to all for their help.


----------

